# kinotipp: The hangover



## Magaroth.Thrall (1. August 2009)

Hi,
ich bin grad aus dem Kino zurück und leide immer noch unter Lachkrämpfen.
Der Grund dafür: *The Hangover*.
Ein Film den ich mir nur wieder willig mit meiner Freundin anschauen wollte, denn er bekam von den verschiedensten Zeitschriften durchweg schlechte Kritik.
Hinzukommt dass mir kaum ein Schauspieler geläufig war... 
Nach den ersten 20 Minuten war mir klar: Das ist mit Abstand der komischste und lustigste Film den Hollywood seit Jahrzehnten produziert hat.
Man wird praktisch von einem Lacher zum nächsten katapultiert. Es ist echt ein Film den man gesehen haben muss, also lasst euch nicht von Zeitschriften wie z.B. TV Spielfilm abschrecken.
Trotz geringem Filmbudget und zweitklassiger Besetzung ist der Film einfach nur der Knaller 2009.
Das Ende wurde dann noch mit den besten Credits gekrönt die ich jemals gesehehn habe und es waren die ersten Film credits bei denen ich mich immer noch lachend im Kinosessel drehte.
Meine Freundin meinte die Bilder währen besser als der eigentliche Film und dafür alleine hätte es sich 10x gelohnt ins Kino zugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zur Story sage ich mal mit absicht nichts, lasst euch einfach überraschen!

trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzmkDDmoODA
trailer2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OligCf4SyYE...feature=channel
ending pictures: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUAMay0OUqg...feature=related


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

ich wollte mir den film schon länger ansehen, auch wenn er mir wie eine "ey mann wo ist mein auto?" nachahmung vorkam.
und auf kritiken sollte man eh nicht zu viel geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (1. August 2009)

der film ist echt geil, nur bitte spoilert nicht wie sie doug nacher wieder finden ich hab mir seele aus dem leib gelacht DD


----------



## Ykon (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich wollte mir den film schon länger ansehen, auch wenn er mir wie eine "ey mann wo ist mein auto?" nachahmung vorkam.



Also ich den Film gesehen habe, hatte ich auch zuerst eine Art Neuferfilmung von "Ey man, was ist mein Auto?" erwartet, aber der Film ist dann doch etwas anders. Die Story find ich einfach super und der Humor ist auch mein Geschmack. Die Leute im Saal waren allerdings genau so in Lachkrämpfe verfallen wie ich, deshalb, denke ich, gibt es kaum Leute die den Film nicht mögen würden.
Ich würde jederzeit wieder mein Geld dafür ausgeben. Jede Minute des Films ist sein Geld wert.


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

Hab auch von meinen Kumpels bisher nur durchweg positive Kritiken bekommen - werd mir den Streifen wohl auch mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Badwitch22 (2. August 2009)

Ich kannte den Film gar nicht bis meine Eltern erzählt haben, dass sie in einem großartigem Kinofilm waren, der Hang over hieß. Am nächsten Tag hat mein Freund erzählt dass er auch im Film war und einfach nur geil ist. Und jetzt hab ich mich entschlossen am Montag den Filmazugucken. *freu*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2009)

Hab  selten in einem Kinofilm so viel gelacht, den muss man sehn


----------



## Gramarye (2. August 2009)

Ich muss auch sagen, der Film ist einfach lustig! Wie bereits angesprochen, dachte ich anfangs auch, es sei nur eine billige abklatsche, aber der Film is definitiv keine Abklatsche (oder keine 1:1 Abklatsche) sondern einfach nur lustig...!


----------



## Jimmyhst (2. August 2009)

Der Trailer allein ist schon sehr krass. Hoffe ich finde zeit ihn zu schauen


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ein Film den ich mir nur wieder willig mit meiner Freundin anschauen wollte, denn er bekam von den verschiedensten Zeitschriften durchweg schlechte Kritik.



Recht vernünftige Kritiken findest Du meist hier:
http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/101498-Hangover.html


----------



## Konov (2. August 2009)

Kann den Film auch nur empfehlen. Ich wusste gar nichts davon, aber zwei Freundinnen haben mich überzeugt und der Film war einer der lustigsten, die ich seit langer Zeit gesehen hab. Und ich schaue echt viele Filme. ^^


----------



## dacarl (3. August 2009)

Ich bin mit Freunden nixahnend ins Kino gegangen und mit einem Dauergrinsen wieder rausgekommen. Sehr sehenswert!


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2009)

Ich sags mal so: Jeder, der mal abends mit ein paar Kumpels was trinken war, am nächsten Tag aufgewacht ist und erstmal rekonstruieren musste, was er eigentlich alles für Mist gebaut hat letzte Nacht wird sich vor Lachen kaum mehr halten können im Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Film ist einfach grossartig und man kann sich so richtig in die Lage der Jungs versetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (3. August 2009)

Eine der besten Komödien, die ich je gesehen habe. Aber Leute, schaut ihn euch bitte auf ENGLISCH an!!

Szene aus dem Trailer:

Die 3 Typen wollen ihren Kumpel abholen (der mit der Brille und dem später fehlenden Zahn), der sich gerade von seiner Frau verabschieden will und ihr versichert, seine Freunde wären reife, erwachsene Männer. Das Auto fährt hinter dem Pärchen vor und einer schreit:

"Calling Dr. Fagott! Dr. Fagott please!" - Fagott = Schwuchtel

deutsche Version: "Ein Anruf für Dr. Waaarmduscher!" .....

Also wer sich ein wenig ins Englische reinfuchsen kann, sollte ihn definitiv auf Englisch gucken. Denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Chinese synchronisiert genauso lustig rüberkommt, wie im Englischen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw wurde bereits der 2te Teil angekündigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (3. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Recht vernünftige Kritiken findest Du meist hier:
> http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/101498-Hangover.html


Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, aber Filmstarts ist für mich persönlich keine Referenz mehr, nachdem sie Gran Torino mit lächerlichen 8/10 abgekanzelt haben. Immerhin haben sie noch ein separates Uservoting.
Ich finde immer noch, dass IMDB Filme am besten bewertet, da dort auch entprechend viele Votings für eine gute oder schlechte Kritik eingehen müssen. Hangover ist bei einem Schnitt von 8,2 angekommen bei inzwischen über 52.000 Votes. Für eine so aktuelle Komödie fast einmalig.


----------



## Meilo1 (3. August 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Eine der besten Komödien, die ich je gesehen habe. Aber Leute, schaut ihn euch bitte auf ENGLISCH an!!
> 
> Szene aus dem Trailer:
> 
> ...


was erwartest du? in die hard (deutscher titel sitrb langsam) sagt Bruce willis auch nicht Yeepy yahyear schweinebacke sonder Yeepy yahyear Mothe******


----------



## Camô (3. August 2009)

Meilo1 schrieb:


> was erwartest du? in die hard (deutscher titel sitrb langsam) sagt Bruce willis auch nicht Yeepy yahyear schweinebacke sonder Yeepy yahyear Mothe******


1. Geht der Humor vermutlich nicht nur in dieser Szene flöten, und

2. Eine 1:1-Übersetzung, sofern sie Sinn macht: Also statt "Warmduscher" einfach "Schwuchtel".

In deinem Beispiel ist es natürlich was anderes, da eine 1:1-Übersetzung ins Deutsche keinen Sinn ergeben würde.


----------



## Rhokan (3. August 2009)

> "Calling Dr. Fagott! Dr. Fagott please!" - Fagott = Schwuchtel



Die rufen douchebag als er mit seiner Frau redet.


----------



## Belphega (3. August 2009)

Hab mir den Film am Wochenende mim Freund angeguckt.. wir warn beide hin und weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp am Rande -> Schaut euch gar nicht erst Trailer und Klapptexte dazu an.
Ins Kino rein und überraschn lassen, sonst wisst ihr schon zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Camô (3. August 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Die rufen douchebag als er mit seiner Frau redet.


Das hat mein Kumpel (spricht sehr gut englisch) auch erstmal erwartet, als er sich den deutschen Trailer ansah. Ich war gestern abend im Kino und garantiere dir, dass sie Dr. Fagott gerufen haben.


----------



## Ykon (3. August 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> deutsche Version: "Ein Anruf für Dr. Waaarmduscher!" .....




Also, ich hab den Film vor paar Wochen gesehen, aber ich kann mich eigentlich daran erinnern, dass die bei dieser Szene wirklich "Ein Anruf für Dr. Schwuchtel" gerufen haben. Ein paar Freunde und ich haben die Taga dannach auch noch immer solche Witze gemacht, wenn wir uns gegenseitig angerufen haben ... aber ich lasse mich auch eines besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (3. August 2009)

Warmduscher!

Direkt in den ersten paar Sekunden...ist leider doch "Warmduscher".

Aber ich muss sagen, der Film ist echt sau lustig. 
Lange nichtmehr soviel in einem Film gelacht.


----------



## Ykon (3. August 2009)

For-Free schrieb:


> Warmduscher!
> 
> Direkt in den ersten paar Sekunden...ist leider doch "Warmduscher".




Ist leider auch nur der Trailer, ich bin mir eigentlich fast zu sicher, dass es "Dr. Schwuchtel" war *g*
Der Trailer kam ja auch 2 Monate vor dem Film raus und das wurde geändert


----------



## Gearloose (3. August 2009)

In der Kinoversion wird 200% auch Dr. Schwuchtel gesagt...
nur im trailer nicht vielleicht wegen altersbeschränkung oder so^^
obwohl diese szene alleine allerdings für mich auch kein grund wäre mir den film auf english anzugucken...

Sonst gibts nich viel zu sagen geht ins kino und guckt euch den film an ziemlich genial^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2009)

jo
im Trailer wird auch "Call for Dr. Douchebag" gesagt.


----------



## Duni (3. August 2009)

Jup, in der Kinoversion sagen sie eindeutig "Ein Anruf für Dr. Schwuchtel", habs gestern abend gesehen und es war bis jetzt die beste Komödie, die ich gesehen habe. Ein Lachflash nach dem anderen und die Credits sind godlike.


----------



## Camô (3. August 2009)

Hmm scheiß Dreckstrailer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will nicht sagen, dass mich diese Szene auf deutsch abgeschreckt hat, aber komisch ist das ja schon, wenn sie nicht den genauen Wortlaut wiedergeben.


----------



## Gramarye (3. August 2009)

Hab es mir gerade von nem Freund bestätigen lassen...der hat extra für mich drauf geachtet!
Sie sagen: "Anruf für Dr. Schwuchtel!"

Aber ehrlich gesaht find ich es irgendwie blöd, wenn sogar der deutsche Trailer anders ist als die Kinofassung (auch wenn es nur Minimal ist)!


----------

